# Party Game-Bloody Ring Toss



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I got 3 things to say about this build:

1. I'm stealing this idea... hope you don't mind 

2. Great job. Simple but effective design, Durable, dosen't require much set-up, great if you have host partyand keep kids entertained. You can just turn the kids loose with this.

3. I can tell your a true haunter. In the last pic theres a box in the background that reads "Reindeer Motors". The sign of a true creepy craftsman.

Well Done Marc V.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Love it!!!


----------



## DRKSAINT (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome idea! I'll be borrowing this idea as well. Thank you for posting.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad you all like it. We had several of these carnival styled/Halloween themed games last year during our Halloween party and it kept the little ones occupied for hours. Well worth the effort and time to build these games, they get lots of use. Theres pics of other games in my profile albums if your interested. Would love to see what you guys come up with also so please post pic if you do this build. BTW, others elsewhere were asking about the rings. I made them out of a heavy guage extension cord that met its demise when my wife introduced it to an electric hedge trimmer! Cut a length, peirce the cut end with a 2 inch piece of coat hanger wire, jam the other end of the hanger wire down into the other end of the cord, then wrap the joint tightly with electrical tape. I wrapped the rest of the ring with electrical tape to give the ring some rigidity.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Very cool, Jack! Considering posting this in tutorials. I'm sure lots of folks would be interested


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

They look amazing-- I wanna play that at our party... and we have no kiddies present


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great Idea! I like how the fingers can catch the ring.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

@MissMandy I posted a small tutorial in, of all places, the tutorial section! Sorry, no pics of the build, but I tried to explain the process the best as possible. 
Link here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/106294-bloody-ring-toss.html
Hope you all do this one. Its an easy, cheap, quick (took two afternoons to build), and fun build thatll get lots of use on Halloween.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh! How creative and easy!! I love it.


----------

